# ABB ACS800-104 Inverter EM STOP.



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello , I have an ACS800-104 Inverter. Which i have factory reseted. The drive shows F081 EM STOP . Can any drive experts help me solve this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET.
Please finish filling put your profile.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Can’t tell much without any detail other than that. Most drives have a default enable or E-Stop terminal that requires power on it or the drive shuts off intended for a fail safe or E-Stop input. They usually even come factory jumpered so you can start/test and don’t need to add a jumper if you are doing purely keypad or network control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks paulengr for your reply. Can you tell me what specific detail you need to know?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Mohsin.ctg said:


> Thanks paulengr for your reply. Can you tell me what specific detail you need to know?




Backing up a minute did you factory reset for a new installation or retrofit or on an existing one? If existing did you record all the settings before you did that?? If not, you are seriously screwed because you will have to reconstruct whatever was programmed in the drive from scratch.

If it’s new, check your digital input programming (usually under Inputs/Outputs menu) but might be under Stopping, control, or safety menus. I work with dozens of drives all the time. I think I’ve got an ABB manual in the truck but after a while they’re all the same. Check the control wiring diagram in the book. ACS800s and 550s are pretty simple. Do you have any inputs labeled E-Stop or Enable? Did you check for voltage on them? If not that’s your problem. Check for 24 V and COM from the drive too. If you measure voltage then find where in the menus (diagnostics, monitoring, inputs/outputs) you can see the inputs. Lift or jumper wires to toggle the enable input so you can verify the drive digital input is working.

This should be a 15 minute diagnosis at the drive. Typically it turns into an exercise hunting down a broken wire or E-Stop button, or a failed ice cube relay once you verify it’s not in the drive.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

No idea but the drive has parameters based on a em stop including deceleration time


Defines the time inside which the drive is stopped if
- the drive receives an emergency stop command or
- the Run Enable signal is switched off and the Run Enable function has value
OFF3 (see parameter 21.07).
The emergency stop command can be given through a fieldbus or an
Emergency Stop module (optional). Consult the local ABB representative for
more information on the optional module and the related settings of the
Standard Control Program.

We would need to know how you are controlling the drive and history of the drive. (or you can call abb helpline for assistance)


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The enable terminal is clearly shown in the control board schematic.
I hope?
Seriously. Do you have the manual? If not you can pull one up online or call ABB and ask them to send you one. Or call the distributor that sold you the drive.

While your at it, ask them about your fault code.
Sometimes a five minute phone call can do wonders.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mohsin.ctg said:


> Thanks paulengr for your reply. Can you tell me what specific detail you need to know?



Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.
There are guys that like to know who they are dealing with. I am one of them.


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

John Valdes thanks for your reply. I have already shorted the enable terminal which is terminal 11 with terminal 8(+24v). And i have downloaded the manual from ABB website. The drive is cabinet type. And is being used in a tissue paper machine. It is showing this fault message suddenly. And run signal is ignored by the drive.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Have you powered the drive down until all the lights go out then powered it back up


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes for a several times. The drive is a DC common bus input type drive.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

ok so whats controlling the drive. Network or hard wire or a combo of both


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

Combo of both. 4 ABB acs 800 drives are synchronized and being controlled via profibus by siemens s7 300 plc.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Mohsin.ctg said:


> Combo of both. 4 ABB acs 800 drives are synchronized and being controlled via profibus by siemens s7 300 plc.


like pulling teeth.

Are all the drives on the profibus doing the same thing or is it just one drive


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

Two drives. One is 90 KW and another is 160 KW.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dude profibus can send a em stop signal so it would be useful to know if more than one drive is on this network and if more than one drive is doing the same thing. (E.G the em stop is coming from the plc and its not the drive)


----------



## Mohsin.ctg (Jul 7, 2018)

I have already disabled the communication card via parameter 98.02 for testing purposes. Just want to run the drive via local keypad command. But the it does not take the run command.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

ok after a quick look at the manual it seems that theirs more than simply changing 98.02 to make the drive run in hand. Most of us just use the loc/remote control on the display.

You have owners of start/stop and direction with in the program and if they are looking at the profibus then they will ignore commands from other places. 

03.01 should display what the drive is seeing via the network. It will be as a 16bit word so you may have to convert it back to bit level (not sure)

follow the link in the manual to where it tells you what the word does. You maybe able to override it using 21.07 word 3 (may also be on word 2) which is technically the MAIN CONTROL WORD bits 2 and 3. 

Onsite this wouldn't be a heavy lift. Using a forum its nearly impossible.

Why not call abb helpline as its quicker to talk to a tech.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What about the 24DC-? 

Old memory here but if the 24DC+ goes to a digital input, then the 24DC- needs to be jumped to something but I can't remember where it goes and I don't have a manual handy. 

Also, source or sink logic might matter as well.


----------

